# Advice for retired parents moving to NZ - what are the options???



## jenswaters

Hey Guys

Thought I would throw this one out there, as my parents are considering options for moving here, and I know that there are many other people who have older parents wanting to come out here to NZ.

My parents have 2 children (me, 30, and my brother, 29). I have the only grandchildren (and am likely to be the only one with them too)!!! My Mum and Dad are considering the idea of moving out here, but are unsure how to do it. My Dad is 65 (more likely to be about 67-68 by the time they would get here) and my mum is 7 years younger. They obviously cannot apply for Skilled Migrant Residency due to age, so the only way for them to enter would be for me to sponsor them (after I have been here for 3 years). HOWEVER, the way I read it, they would have to acknowledge that we are their "centre of gravity" (meaning that they focus more on me and my family than my brother). In an ideal world, they would love to spend 6 months here in NZ, and then 6 months in the UK.

Is this feasible? Is it possible on any other permit? Does anyone have any ideas or advice about this??? All help and info appreciated!!!

Jen


----------



## topcat83

jenswaters said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Thought I would throw this one out there, as my parents are considering options for moving here, and I know that there are many other people who have older parents wanting to come out here to NZ.
> 
> My parents have 2 children (me, 30, and my brother, 29). I have the only grandchildren (and am likely to be the only one with them too)!!! My Mum and Dad are considering the idea of moving out here, but are unsure how to do it. My Dad is 65 (more likely to be about 67-68 by the time they would get here) and my mum is 7 years younger. They obviously cannot apply for Skilled Migrant Residency due to age, so the only way for them to enter would be for me to sponsor them (after I have been here for 3 years). HOWEVER, the way I read it, they would have to acknowledge that we are their "centre of gravity" (meaning that they focus more on me and my family than my brother). In an ideal world, they would love to spend 6 months here in NZ, and then 6 months in the UK.
> 
> Is this feasible? Is it possible on any other permit? Does anyone have any ideas or advice about this??? All help and info appreciated!!!
> 
> Jen


There is the 'temporary retirement' category - V3.120 Temporary Retirement Category - but that seems to involve a tidy sum of money!

How about they visit for the next 3 years for 6 months on a visitors visa? Keep a tight record and any proof of how long they're with you, so that when you do sponsor them in 3 years you can prove you're the centre of gravity. As you have their only grandchildren I don't think that will be a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## jenswaters

topcat83 said:


> There is the 'temporary retirement' category - V3.120 Temporary Retirement Category - but that seems to involve a tidy sum of money!
> 
> How about they visit for the next 3 years for 6 months on a visitors visa? Keep a tight record and any proof of how long they're with you, so that when you do sponsor them in 3 years you can prove you're the centre of gravity. As you have their only grandchildren I don't think that will be a problem.
> 
> Good luck!


Excellent advice, Topcat (as usual).

Must admit, it seems to get far more complicated the older you get, eh???

Is there a limit to the number of times that they could get visitors permits???


----------



## topcat83

jenswaters said:


> Excellent advice, Topcat (as usual).
> 
> Must admit, it seems to get far more complicated the older you get, eh???
> 
> Is there a limit to the number of times that they could get visitors permits???


I don't think there is - but we did have a post some time ago where someone (with a young child who also needed schooling!) was talking about spending 6 months of the year in Oz then 6 months in NZ on a never-ending basis of visitors visas. My comment was that Immigration NZ (and Oz for that matter) would probably accept this for a short time, but entry on a visitors visa is not a right, so if Immigration though it was being taken advantage of they'd probably put their foot down at some point.

But for a 3 year period of visits to daughter and only grandchildren with no intention of working - personally, I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## ClemClan

jenswaters said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Thought I would throw this one out there, as my parents are considering options for moving here, and I know that there are many other people who have older parents wanting to come out here to NZ.
> 
> My parents have 2 children (me, 30, and my brother, 29). I have the only grandchildren (and am likely to be the only one with them too)!!! My Mum and Dad are considering the idea of moving out here, but are unsure how to do it. My Dad is 65 (more likely to be about 67-68 by the time they would get here) and my mum is 7 years younger. They obviously cannot apply for Skilled Migrant Residency due to age, so the only way for them to enter would be for me to sponsor them (after I have been here for 3 years). HOWEVER, the way I read it, they would have to acknowledge that we are their "centre of gravity" (meaning that they focus more on me and my family than my brother). In an ideal world, they would love to spend 6 months here in NZ, and then 6 months in the UK.
> 
> Is this feasible? Is it possible on any other permit? Does anyone have any ideas or advice about this??? All help and info appreciated!!!
> 
> Jen



Hi Jen, Like your mum and Dad, my parents considered a move to NZ. They are fortunate and so am I, that they have been able to visit once a year - so far! They seem to be settled in the Channel Islands now and I don't think they will move again and they have grandchildren also in the UK. However, I didn't know about being able to sponsor after three years - that sounds a great way for your parents to be able to be near you. 

As topcat said they can visit for up to six months but I think there is a period of time you have to be out of NZ for before you can visit again for another six months? 

Good luck!


----------



## jenswaters

ClemClan said:


> Hi Jen, Like your mum and Dad, my parents considered a move to NZ. They are fortunate and so am I, that they have been able to visit once a year - so far! They seem to be settled in the Channel Islands now and I don't think they will move again and they have grandchildren also in the UK. However, I didn't know about being able to sponsor after three years - that sounds a great way for your parents to be able to be near you.
> 
> As topcat said they can visit for up to six months but I think there is a period of time you have to be out of NZ for before you can visit again for another six months?
> 
> Good luck!


All advice appreciated, guys.

I LOVE the idea of them visiting for a 6-month period before heading back to the UK, but I honestly don't think that they are, or ever will be, in a position to do this. The recession has hit pretty hard for them, so they are considering selling their house and living in rented accommodation to fund inheritance/flights/weddings etc. By this I mean that their money is tied up in the house. I just don't know if they are realistic about the costs of this mission. And I just don't know how they would deal with the unsettled feeling. My Dad would be fine (40 years of working at sea does that to you), but my Mum is such a routened person.....

I appreciate all the help and advice. Good to know that there are people to call on...even if I am the one supposedly offering advice to others!!!

Jen


----------



## topcat83

jenswaters said:


> All advice appreciated, guys.
> 
> I LOVE the idea of them visiting for a 6-month period before heading back to the UK, but I honestly don't think that they are, or ever will be, in a position to do this. The recession has hit pretty hard for them, so they are considering selling their house and living in rented accommodation to fund inheritance/flights/weddings etc. By this I mean that their money is tied up in the house. I just don't know if they are realistic about the costs of this mission. And I just don't know how they would deal with the unsettled feeling. My Dad would be fine (40 years of working at sea does that to you), but my Mum is such a routened person.....
> 
> I appreciate all the help and advice. Good to know that there are people to call on...even if I am the one supposedly offering advice to others!!!
> 
> Jen


We're a self-help group here  Just up to us mods to keep the rest in order :fencing: :whip:


----------



## NZCowboy

We sponsored my wifes mother, who now has NZ residency, she was 78 at the time of application, so it is possible. As it was a couple of years ago, I'll have to research correct details. Basicaly after you have been resident for a certain number years, you can sponsor your parents to NZ, if they met certian requirements such as "centre of gravity"etc.
As for visitor visa's, - if I remember correctly you can have up to 18months visitors visa's in any 3 year period. So if you stay for 18months straight you can't return for another 18months.
In our case the MIL came out to NZ for the birth of our twins, she stayed here for 18months on visitor visas, towards the end of that period my wife qualified to sponsor her mother to NZ, so we placed an application, this enabled the MIL to continue to say here until a decision was made.
I will get back to you with the exact details and links, with in the next couple of days.


----------



## ClemClan

jenswaters said:


> All advice appreciated, guys.
> 
> I LOVE the idea of them visiting for a 6-month period before heading back to the UK, but I honestly don't think that they are, or ever will be, in a position to do this. The recession has hit pretty hard for them, so they are considering selling their house and living in rented accommodation to fund inheritance/flights/weddings etc. By this I mean that their money is tied up in the house. I just don't know if they are realistic about the costs of this mission. And I just don't know how they would deal with the unsettled feeling. My Dad would be fine (40 years of working at sea does that to you), but my Mum is such a routened person.....
> 
> I appreciate all the help and advice. Good to know that there are people to call on...even if I am the one supposedly offering advice to others!!!
> 
> Jen


Yes it can be costly flying to NZ on a regular basis, my parents can't do it forever! plus my mum has diabetes-eventually it will be down to us to do the visiting but again expensive from NZ to UK, unfortunately that's the downside of moving to the other side of the world, but we knew that when we moved! 

My mum is also routined! and they often talk about staying here for so many months if they had a little bach, but if it came to it I think she would struggle and miss home. 

Hope something works out for you all and you get to see them as much as you can.


----------



## NZCowboy

Parents of NZ residents
Sponsorship requirements
A sponsor must:

•be 17 years of age or over 
•be in New Zealand 
•be a New Zealand or Australian citizen or the holder of a current residence permit that is not subject to requirements under section 18A of the Immigration Act 1987 
•have been a New Zealand or Australian citizen and/or the holder of a residence permit or a returning resident’s visa for at least three years immediately before the date their registration is received by Immigration New Zealand 
•in each of the three 12-month portions within that three-year period, have spent a total of 184 days or more in New Zealand.

A sponsor must undertake to ensure that financial support and accommodation is provided to you, if necessary, for at least your first 24 months as a resident in New Zealand.

The current minimum income figure is $29,897.92 (gross) per annum

The parent must:

•be the parent of an adult child 17 years or over who is a New Zealand citizen or resident (in some situations grandparents and legal guardians are also considered as parents). Please note that if your sponsoring child is aged between 17 and 24 they must provide satisfactory evidence they can meet the undertakings given in the sponsorship form. 
•have no dependent children and all of your adult children are lawfully and permanently outside the country in which you are lawfully and permanently, or the centre of gravity of your family is in New Zealand. 
•have the “centre of gravity” of your family in New Zealand. 
•be in good health 
•be of good character 
•be sponsored by your New Zealand child who is eligible to sponsor you, and is able (and/or their partner is able) to meet the minimum income requirement.

The family category is capped and currently there is a waiting list, approx 18months


----------



## jenswaters

NZCowboy said:


> We sponsored my wifes mother, who now has NZ residency, she was 78 at the time of application, so it is possible. As it was a couple of years ago, I'll have to research correct details. Basicaly after you have been resident for a certain number years, you can sponsor your parents to NZ, if they met certian requirements such as "centre of gravity"etc.
> As for visitor visa's, - if I remember correctly you can have up to 18months visitors visa's in any 3 year period. So if you stay for 18months straight you can't return for another 18months.
> In our case the MIL came out to NZ for the birth of our twins, she stayed here for 18months on visitor visas, towards the end of that period my wife qualified to sponsor her mother to NZ, so we placed an application, this enabled the MIL to continue to say here until a decision was made.
> I will get back to you with the exact details and links, with in the next couple of days.


Thanks so much for your information, guys. This has been a huge help, and my parents are so impressed that we can get this information for free!!!!!

Hope that this also helps other people out there.

Jen


----------



## NZCowboy

jenswaters said:


> Thanks so much for your information, guys. This has been a huge help, and my parents are so impressed that we can get this information for free!!!!!
> 
> Hope that this also helps other people out there.
> 
> Jen


It is only the tip of the iceberg, if you really want the in's and out's on immigration here is the operational manual, 
Operational Manual - Immigration New Zealand. Issue Date: 26 July 2010
My wifes immigration wasn't straight forward, went to a 3 or 4 immigration lawyers and they all said the since my wife was International Cabin Crew/Flight Attendant, the only way she could get residency was she had to give up her job and come and sit in NZ. 
So I sat down with ops manuals and the legislation and discovered there was allowances and procedures for people in occupations such as my wife. She could never met conditions such as spending 182 days out of a 356days in one country. I showed them that for the last two years prior to the application, she had spent more days on a plane between countries than in any one country. 
Similar for Internal Affairs and citizenship, but we got there in the end.
One of the more silly things was once we put in her application for NZ residency she could not cross the NZ boarder, other wise her application would be rejected. It took 22months to process, as it needed approval from the Minister of Immigration, so clocked up alot of miles chasing her around the world, thank goodness for staff travel.


----------



## DottyOne

Me and my partner are considering Parent Category visa Tier 1. Our daughter has been in NZ for 4 1/2 years and is marrying a Kiwi in December 2012. 
My problem is i have a mum (grandmother of our NZ resident daughter) who I want to bring over with me. I can't see how I can do it. My mum (Grandma) is 84. I don't want to leave her behind. 
She would live with us and has her UK pension. 
Does anyone know how I can get us all over to NZ? A visitor passport is not enough as she can't travel back & forth to the UK at her age. 

It's a dilemma because as parents we want to apply for the Parent Category but I don't want to have to leave her Grandma in the UK. 

Any help please


----------



## topcat83

DottyOne said:


> Me and my partner are considering Parent Category visa Tier 1. Our daughter has been in NZ for 4 1/2 years and is marrying a Kiwi in December 2012.
> My problem is i have a mum (grandmother of our NZ resident daughter) who I want to bring over with me. I can't see how I can do it. My mum (Grandma) is 84. I don't want to leave her behind.
> She would live with us and has her UK pension.
> Does anyone know how I can get us all over to NZ? A visitor passport is not enough as she can't travel back & forth to the UK at her age.
> 
> It's a dilemma because as parents we want to apply for the Parent Category but I don't want to have to leave her Grandma in the UK.
> 
> Any help please


Hi there

The first thing I'd say is that the waiting list for parent visas is quite long - we're talking about years if you look at Parent. So I'd be getting your application in regardless.

And I really sympathise on your mother's front - I left my mum behind, and it was the most difficult thing I ever did, even with the many visits we made back to the UK while she was still with us. She visited us once, then decided the journey was too much.

Here's a thought (and it might be completely impractical) - look at 'Parents & Grandparents multiple entry visitors visa' on this page: Special visitor categories - not ideal, but maybe a few trips to Oz and back might satisfy the requirements


----------



## Hidey

Hey Jen, we are thinking of doing the same thing and moving to NZ as my son and his wife (who is a kiwi are moving there permanently in 3 weeks. He has a good job already and we know, having done the research that he will be able to sponsor us when he has been there for 3 years and spent 185 days each year in NZ. We are originally from the UK but immigrated to the USA 9 years ago. I have done lots of research and I was on a visa forum when moving from the UK to USA and found lots of good advice. We will be retiring, I am already retired, hubby will retire in 2/3 more years, we will have our pensions from both countries and also funds from the sale of our home here plus savings. I am still doing lots of research on living expenses etc and what it is like to live there but will be relying heavily on my daughter in law to help us with advice when the time comes. Having done it once ) I am sure I can do it again. I think the hardest part is getting all the medicals, xrays done etc. The more comprehensive your "immigration package" is, the easier it is. My only concern is my rottweiler who will be about 7 at the time we are looking to move and it is one hell of a long flight from the USA. I am not an expert but I do a lot of research so if I can help, let me know


----------



## Hidey

Hi there, we have looked into this also, my daughter in law is a kiwi and she and my son, move back to NZ in 3 weeks. He will be able to "sponsor " us when he has lived there for 3 years and I spoke to the NZ Embassy here in Washington and they told us they "could" issue an acceptance within 21 days providing all paperwork he sends from NZ along with all our financials ect meet the necessary requirements. Financially my son will be more than meeting the requirement and we will be more than meeting the Tier1 requirement but I do not think you have to do that if your sponsor is more than meeting sponsor requirements of which they only need the annual salary and the agreement to be financially responsible for you if needed. Have I been reading this wrong


----------

